# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Error in insert - 11g Standard Edition

## LadyZero

Hi all!
I have encountered an error in a transaction.
When the application try to insert n .pdf or .jpg files in a table (field in BLOB data type), in dependence on them sizes it fail.
The errors generated are
_ORA-00604: error occurred at recursive SQL level string 1
ORA-00001: unique constraint (SYS.I_OBJ1) violated_
but the sequence that populate the _id works!
There's not a problem with the nextvalue of the sequence and the max value of the id column. They are different and the first one is bigger because of the failure of the last tried inserts.

In another db the transaction works, and the only difference between the first and second database is the edition: where fail we have the Standard, the other is Enterprise.

I was thinking about a maximum size in byte of an insert transaction with BLOB data type. Is it possible?
Because when the sum of the byte size of the files is bigger than 2 MB it fail!
Else, when the sum < 2MB, not.

Any ideas about this?  :Confused:

----------

